# Sniffing/Wheezing



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

I just know that the majority of my topics are going to land in this forum ^^;
Call me a birdychondriac mother.

So whenever Lucy goes to drink water, she usually sniffs/wheezes after the third drink, and seldom not after drinking. 

Is she drinking too fast, could she be slightly congested? Thoughts?


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd be interested in any repies as Bailey does that too. Seems to sneeze alot when he's been drinking. 
Is it possible they're wetting their nares as they're a bit bunged up with food and then sneezing it out?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bailey's Mum said:


> Is it possible they're wetting their nares as they're a bit bunged up with food and then sneezing it out?


Yes, this is one way birds clear their airways. They can't cough or clear their throats like we can, so sneezing/sniffling is the only way to get debris out of there. If this is only happening after drinking/bathing, or only very occasionally otherwise, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Both of my birds do this on occasion as well, and it's never been a problem. 

However, if you start to notice excessive scratching/sneezing, discharge around the nares, or an increase in frequency of the sniffling sound, then it's time for a vet check.


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, this only happens either very seldom or after she's bathed/drank water. This is good news. Thank you


----------

